# New Year's Day 2015 GLSS Race @ Al's Jungle Park



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

What better way to welcome in the New Year than to take to the track for a rousing day of TJet racing at Jungle Park? We will start the day with practice opening at 10AM (if you're in any condition to do so).Racing will start around Noon. We will run Skinny tire class, Fat tire and Indy in that order. Once again there will be a big ham and fixins for lunch-ish right after skinnies. 

Hang with the cool kids , race and pig out. Where can you get all that for seven bucks? Serious fun.

Oh yeah.......almost forgot. The track is being run in the opposite direction from last year. Don't fret, it's just as much fun either way. You just have to learn it.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds like fun, Looking forward to it :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Im in!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Just a few weeks away now....


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there. food yum.:wave:


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I should be there. I'll try to get a few pollocks to come with. Woohoo a race at the Jungle!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

ski23 said:


> I should be there. I'll try to get a few pollocks to come with. Woohoo a race at the Jungle!


Coleski will be coming too.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*



Ratwagon64 said:


> Coleski will be coming too.


lol pat don't forget cole trickle


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

honda27 said:


> lol pat don't forget cole trickle


Cole trickle has your orange tape for you. If I don't see you before Al's race I will have it there for you.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

I should be able to make the race


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

Count me in. I'll close one eye so I will only see one car!!!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I expect to hae a great turnout, as usual. See you all here!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

car pool any one lol.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> car pool any one lol.


Start walking, you got til Thursday :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> car pool any one lol.


In other words,who can I mooch a ride from so I don't have to pay for gas.:freak:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Car pool*

SRY I HAVE A FULL TANK OF GAS. ILL HAVE ANOTHER TYPE OF GAS 4 U ALL LOL.:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> SRY I HAVE A FULL TANK OF GAS. ILL HAVE ANOTHER TYPE OF GAS 4 U ALL LOL.:wave:


Class act!:freak:


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I didn't want to respond too soon, but it looks like I WILL be there. Can hardly wait to race with you guys again.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks like a good day of fun and racing to be had I'll be there.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Brian 1811 said:


> Looks like a good day of fun and racing to be had I'll be there.


Bring your Dad too!
:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Picked up most of the food tonight. The track is prepped and ready for the first racing of 2015!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I hope everyone has a great time. I wish I could make the trip, it sounds like a real good time. 

Randy.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

A/FX Nut said:


> I hope everyone has a great time. I wish I could make the trip, it sounds like a real good time.
> 
> Randy.


If you can make it to my house you can ride with me!:wave:


----------



## fsmra (Feb 28, 2005)

Have a great time !


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I worked on my cars this afternoon.Real good at makin fast cars slow!:wave:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Happy New year Guys. Time for me to get a little rest and see you guys in a few hours.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks Al for the good day of racing and for the good grub


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Had a good Time and a good lunch and got whuuped again!Back to the dyno shop!


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for hosting the New year race Al. Some tough competition and everyone did pretty good racing opposite direction. Ham was awesome!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Al for a good time today and great lunch. 17 fast racers hitting the track today.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Today was a smashing day to welcome in the new year at the Jungle! 18 T-Jet junkies showed up from 3 states to duke it out on the track. Somewhere in there a juicy spiral-cut ham and other treats were severely damaged by the ravenous racers. 

First up was the Skinny T-Jet class. There was a lot of tight racing all the way down the board.

1. Al D. 69 laps
2. Mikeski 68
3. Danger Dan 64
4. Chris W. 64
5. Jeff P. 63
6. Rick B. 61
7. Wrangler 61
8. Larry B. 60
9. Patski 60
10 Darrell S. 59
11 John S. 58
12 Sam H. 57
13 Brian S. 56
14 Ron S. 56
15 Jeremy W. 55
16 Tom M. 53
17 Mike W. 45


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Next up was Fat Tire class. Jeff has been becoming a force to reckon with and he showed it today. Several places in this race were decided by just a few feet or even inches! Any mistake or bad break here was disasterous...


1. Jeff P 79 laps
2. Mikeski 78 
3. Danger Dan 76
4. Al D. 76
5. Rick B. 75
6. Patski 75
7. Wrangler 75
8. Larry B. 73
9. John S. 73
10 Chris W. 73
11 Darrell S. 72
12 Sam H. 71
13 Jeremy W. 68
14 Ron S. 66
15 Tom M. 64
16 Brian S. 63
17 Mike W. 61
18 Mike Bike 57


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

.....and finally, the Indy Car class. Due to the fat finger of the Race Director (me), I don't have the complete results. We do, however, have the top three as shown in the pics. All in all it was a superb way to ring in the new year. Thanks to all who came out and joined in the fun! 

1. Al D. Lotsa laps
2. Jeff P. not as many
3. Mikeski somewhat fewer


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

was a good day of racin and thank you 4 hosting had a blast see u all at the next race. who ever is next to host 1 see ya.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Al for a great day of racing and a great lunch was fun as alwaysat the jungle:thumbsup:


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank You Al for the race and grub, both were very good :dude:


----------

